# whip worms and goats



## currycomb (Nov 2, 2009)

well, had a sick boar goat, scours, weak, happened overnight, on a saturday of course. kept fluids and what all in him till monday morning, met the vet as he came in to work. took stool sample, and found whip worms, yep. the dog kind of worm. he had never seen it before. and i had wormed the poor guy sat night when we brought him up to the barn by the house, just for good measure. well, good measure wasn't enough, still found barber pole worms, and i'm not sure what other kinds of worms were still there, so more worming for the poor guy. batril for the bacterial infection that is suspected along with the beginninigs of pnumonia, a multi vitamin shot too. looked a bit better this evening, but it can go either way. :/


----------



## lilhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Good job getting the stool samples to the Vet.  At least you are on top of it now that you know what you're dealing with.  Stay after him and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 3, 2009)

currycomb said:
			
		

> well, had a sick boar goat, scours, weak, happened overnight, on a saturday of course. kept fluids and what all in him till monday morning, met the vet as he came in to work. took stool sample, and found whip worms, yep. the dog kind of worm. he had never seen it before. and i had wormed the poor guy sat night when we brought him up to the barn by the house, just for good measure. well, good measure wasn't enough, still found barber pole worms, and i'm not sure what other kinds of worms were still there, so more worming for the poor guy. batril for the bacterial infection that is suspected along with the beginninigs of pnumonia, a multi vitamin shot too. looked a bit better this evening, but it can go either way. :/


Tell us more about the scours..  Color, texture, odor..  Was it watery or like pudding?  Mucousy at all?  Bloody or blood-tinged?  Yellow, brown, green?  Overly foul smelling?

I had several go down with a really bad scour earlier this year (actually...4-6 weeks ago, I guess...seems like forever).  We lost one.  Took stool samples to the vet and they claimed to find some strongyloides..

Whoopty doo -- they're grazing goats.  Grazing goats have worms.  That's just how it is.  :/

In my experience, worms don't bring one down with scours overnight..  The vet agreed that whatever parasites they found likely had nothing to do with the scour.  

In our case, it ended up being a bacterial infection..  As best we could tell, anyway..  An oral antibiotic ("Scour Halt" -- spectinomycin) stopped the scour well enough to allow an injectable antibiotic ("Naxcel" - centiofur sodium) to knock it the rest of the way out.  

My point is...for a scour to come on that fast and weaken an animal that much doesn't sound like parasites to me..  In my experience, parasites just aren't generally that _acute._


----------



## currycomb (Nov 7, 2009)

worms will weaken a goat, thus allowing other problems. we treated for a bacterial infection as well as worming. vitamin shots also. the poo was bad smelling and very watery. unfortunately, we lost the kid. seemed like he had no will to live.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry about losing your goat. It is amazing how fast they can go down.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 9, 2009)

currycomb said:
			
		

> worms will weaken a goat, thus allowing other problems. we treated for a bacterial infection as well as worming. vitamin shots also. the poo was bad smelling and very watery. unfortunately, we lost the kid. seemed like he had no will to live.


That sounds all too familiar to me..

Sometimes there's just not much you can do.  I'm really sorry you lost the goat.


----------

